Ask HN: What does the employment future look like for Linux enthusiast? - namxunil
======
gamechangr
Hang around HN a bit longer before asking questions and you will get more
responses --I see your account has been active for 54 minutes LOL>

There will be plenty of linux jobs.

~~~
namxunil
It wasn't a matter of trying to get a linux job, but rather getting idea of
the market in the future like the question suggest.

On the other hand, congratulations! This year has been 5 years, going on 6
since you've been here! Whoooo!!

